# Griffith! The New Peoples Choice!



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2014)

Out with the old in with the new! 

Who? Why Griffith of course, and you voted for him!

Red has resigned a position that was never realised nor validated. Did I say resigned? Yes, close enough is good enough.

No time for a recount, Griff has been anointed with all the special privileged that come with this highly esteemed position!

To celebrate, Prince might be announcing a giant sale, probably!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 1, 2014)

I will deal with swiftly and without prejudice..........heads will roll........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2014)

Stay tuned for the possible giant sale announcement red!

It's possibly giant! And might be a sale! Probably!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 1, 2014)

you should leave your boy out of this, I don't think he wants to go there again.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't let yourself get confused by the marketing ploy red


----------



## cube789 (Jul 1, 2014)

congratumalations Paul !


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 1, 2014)

He ain't the first person to try and fill my shoes and he won't be the last......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2014)

fill what shoes? you dont create traffic.....although i am glad your post arent non stop crying anymore


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 1, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fill what shoes? you dont create traffic.....although i am glad your post arent non stop crying anymore



pay attention cletus, I had low T............


----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2014)

....  If Tall Paul is assuming the lofty role of 'Peoples Choice' [Defender of all that's sacred in AG], then we expect that REDDOG is now official DRSE & is being kicked 'upstairs' to be 'groomed' for future royal considerations ....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 1, 2014)

^^^^He Knows.......


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't know seems like Red is in the Capt'ns Dog house


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

Wait? Griffith is Tall Paul? He's not tall Paul, he was homosexual. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 1, 2014)

this seems as good a place as any because I can't find my soundtrack/fuck you thread


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> this seems as good a place as any because I can't find my soundtrack/fuck you thread



Sheri, you repping big data shoes now? Or is this spam?  lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 1, 2014)

so is Griff a mod? finally someone who wont be afraid to ban Azza


----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2014)

...nice Sheri , but bigger breasties would of been bigger, if you get my drift....


----------



## SheriV (Jul 1, 2014)

I really need bigger breasts 

Crowdfunding?


----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I really need bigger breasts
> 
> Crowdfunding?



....  Bigger ain't always better...


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 1, 2014)

charley said:


> .... Bigger ain't always better...



Those huge sacks really take away from a face that looks like it could take a good donkey punch.  I love those faces though...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Those huge sacks really take away from a face that looks like it could take a good donkey punch.  I love those faces though...



Damn, those look like twin 10 lb sacks of potatos


----------



## Watson (Jul 1, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Wait? Griffith is Tall Paul? He's not tall Paul, he was homosexual. Not that there's anything wrong with that.



yeah that tall paul cunt was a total fag......i resent being compared to him.....anyways, back to masturbating over tranny porn.....


----------



## Watson (Jul 1, 2014)

charley said:


> ....  If Tall Paul is assuming the lofty role of 'Peoples Choice' [Defender of all that's sacred in AG], then we expect that REDDOG is now official DRSE & is being kicked 'upstairs' to be 'groomed' for future royal considerations ....



ive just accepted the role to get the official mod login and password for www.gaydoubleanal-asstomouth.com


----------



## Watson (Jul 1, 2014)

^ no homo!


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ive just accepted the role to get the official mod login and password for www.gaydoubleanal-asstomouth.com





......       we always knew you had it in you Tall Paul........


----------



## Watson (Jul 2, 2014)

charley said:


> ......       we always knew you had it in you Tall Paul........



tried to login but the admins over there said the IML crew are banned for stalking the gay models...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2014)

Griffith said:


> tried to login but the admins over there said the IML crew are banned for stalking the gay models...



I see Reddog and Azza are begging your attentions. 

Must be nice being The Peoples Choice


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I see Reddog and Azza are begging your attentions.
> 
> Must be nice being The Peoples Choice



who is this Azza u speak of?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I see Reddog and Azza are begging your attentions.
> 
> Must be nice being The Peoples Choice



do you really want me to go at him again.........

Oh and negged......


----------



## Watson (Jul 5, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> do you really want me to go at him again.........
> 
> Oh and negged......



go at me again?  

thought ur ass would still be burning from last time.....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 5, 2014)

your an export on burning ass are you not Paul


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 5, 2014)

Griffith said:


> go at me again?
> 
> thought ur ass would still be burning from last time.....



My ass was burning..thats fuckin funny, you cried to the cap and then spread around that I was, and then your outback kneeler buddy threw you back under the bus........


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> My ass was burning..thats fuckin funny, you cried to the cap and then spread around that I was, and then your outback kneeler buddy threw you back under the bus........



nice try baby gurl........

i didnt say shit to cap, *he took pity on u and asked me to ease up off you*.....then Azza spoofed his crud all over the boards as usual so i took a week off to let shit calm down

now with the TRT and subsequent limp dick issues and what not i understand where the anger came from.....its ok old fella, take a chill pill and CALM DOWN!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 6, 2014)

Griffith sent me a PM accusing me of getting his Gook wife pregnant, for the last time Griffith i only ever fucked her in the ass and gave her a huge cream pie, so no Asian vag for me, now knock it off you slantyeyed cunt lover


----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> Griffith sent me a PM accusing me of getting his Gook wife pregnant, for the last time Griffith i only ever fucked her in the ass and gave her a huge cream pie, so no Asian vag for me, now knock it off you slantyeyed cunt lover



^ freakin poet i say!


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2014)

Little Wing said:


>




....it's nice to see you around Little Wing .....


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 6, 2014)

Little Wing said:


>


Hi LW!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 6, 2014)

Griffith said:


> nice try baby gurl........
> 
> i didnt say shit to cap, *he took pity on u and asked me to ease up off you*.....then Azza spoofed his crud all over the boards as usual so i took a week off to let shit calm down
> 
> now with the TRT and subsequent limp dick issues and what not i understand where the anger came from.....its ok old fella, take a chill pill and CALM DOWN!



riiiight, nice try houseboy, thats why he started this thread, cause hes worried about me. Try again cunt, maybe if you get away from the kids more often you will understand the real world. azza is right about you, you're a pathetic cunt. you took a week off cause you were getting an ass whipping from the two old guys.......


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 6, 2014)

we can tag team this cunts ass Reddog, he won&#146;t be able to sit down for a week, he would have to be one of the worst e-fighters, i mean when i E-fighted Silhua i actually respected him as an opponent, bit like shaking hands before the fight. Griffith on the other hand has blown so much cock on here it will take the cocks 12 months to recover


----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> riiiight, nice try houseboy, thats why he started this thread, cause hes worried about me. Try again cunt, maybe if you get away from the kids more often you will understand the real world. azza is right about you, you're a pathetic cunt. you took a week off cause you were getting an ass whipping from the two old guys.......




still trying to come out hard lmao......yet u needed TRT to get close......

a hundred fools like you couldnt get under my skin in 5 lifetimes......its like a homeless cunt giving you real estate advice, cause who would give a fuck what he said......bit like most the dribble you spew forth....

life really beat u up huh? bitter and angry......


----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2014)

the irony is it was all reddogs crying that started this and now hes going for born again tough cunt......up the dose buttercup.....


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> we can tag team this cunts ass Reddog, he won&#146;t be able to sit down for a week, he would have to be one of the worst e-fighters, i mean when i E-fighted Silhua i actually respected him as an opponent, bit like shaking hands before the fight. Griffith on the other hand has blown so much cock on here it will take the cocks 12 months to recover




...I like the sound of this, 'Old School Tag Team'...  this kind of thing could revive AG , bring it back to a time when we had 'like's' & "rep stars' , when a man was a man, maybe we could get Prince to partner up with Dana White of UFC fame for some dynamic 'flame wars'...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 7, 2014)

Griffith said:


> still trying to come out hard lmao......yet u needed TRT to get close......
> 
> a hundred fools like you couldnt get under my skin in 5 lifetimes......its like a homeless cunt giving you real estate advice, cause who would give a fuck what he said......bit like most the dribble you spew forth....
> 
> life really beat u up huh? bitter and angry......



maybe you need to take another week off, your kids will have the cleanest nuts on the block from you're workouts.....


----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> maybe you need to take another week off, your kids will have the cleanest nuts on the block from you're workouts.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 7, 2014)

haha, limp dick, my dick has been hard for 2 weeks now, thats with getting laid and lhjo, its like being back in middle school, apparently you have no idea what the effects of test are, you're the only limp dick around here......


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 7, 2014)

what do you guys have against reddog? other than he was bringing up that years ago he won a poll to be mod? did I miss something?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2014)

Little Wing said:


>



I heart LW <3


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> what do you guys have against reddog? other than he was bringing up that years ago he won a poll to be mod? did I miss something?





.......    i like all these guys, including Azza[don't neg me]& Griff has always been a friend & REDDOG is my neighbor & a cool dude, and should be a mod as promised..  imo


----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> haha, limp dick, *my dick has been hard for 2 weeks now, thats with getting laid and lhjo, its like being back in middle school*, apparently you have no idea what the effects of test are, you're the only limp dick around here......



yeah describing in great detail isnt over compensating for the useless lump of dead meat ur trying to revive with TRT...now im the limp dick  you fucken muppet!

also nobody wants to know about ur job as a cleaner in a middle school at 45 years of age u fucken pedo cunt!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 8, 2014)

griff....son it's bath time
son....no daddy
griff....yes son, we must get you clean
son....no daddy
gook....show me on your doll where daddy touched you
son...he touched my no no spot
gook....daddy loves you
son....I hate daddy


----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> griff....son it's bath time
> son....no daddy
> griff....yes son, we must get you clean
> son....no daddy
> ...



you are somehow going to offend me by exposing the mindset *you would have* while bathing ur son?

really? are you fucken retarded? you got down syndrome?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 8, 2014)

where did daddy touch you son.......


----------



## cube789 (Jul 8, 2014)

red, you are better than kiddie jokes
thats azzas thing .. I really hope you don't flash us your anus next
well part of me hopes you do


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2014)

^^^ agreed. Cube and I raised you better than that.
But go ahead with the anus shot.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 8, 2014)

Reds plight, how the fuck do you keep a clean diet surrounded by the worlds best pizza and cheesesteaks, not to mention there is a WaWa on every corner, and how awesome are those tasteycake coconut pies


----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Reds plight, how the fuck do you keep a clean diet surrounded by the worlds best pizza and cheesesteaks, not to mention there is a WaWa on every corner, and how awesome are those tasteycake coconut pies



wtf is a WaWa if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Reds plight, how the fuck do you keep a clean diet surrounded by the worlds best pizza and cheesesteaks, not to mention there is a WaWa on every corner, and how awesome are those tasteycake coconut pies




....When you're right heck , you're right!!


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2014)

Griffith said:


> wtf is a WaWa if u dont mind me asking?



....lots of junk food,,,,    open 24hrs....


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 8, 2014)

I cant stop at a WaWa without getting 2 of these


----------



## Watson (Jul 9, 2014)

charley said:


> ....lots of junk food,,,,    open 24hrs....



You have stores just for junk food? lolz

I seen on cable here "the united states of bacon" and thought wtf, how can a stroke be a show lolz


----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2014)

Griffith said:


> You have stores just for junk food? lolz
> 
> I seen on cable here "the united states of bacon" and thought wtf, how can a stroke be a show lolz



.....  they don't call us 'Americans' for nothing...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 9, 2014)

Griffith said:


> You have stores just for junk food? lolz
> 
> I seen on cable here "the united states of bacon" and thought wtf, how can a stroke be a show lolz


Bacon is the greatest food ever invented! when I go to the breakfast buffet I start at bacon and thats where I get my moneys back. I figure bacon at a regular resturant is $2 for 2 slices and a buffet is about $10, so a plate of bacon should be about $40, thats a $30 profit right there


----------



## Watson (Jul 9, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Bacon is the greatest food ever invented! when I go to the breakfast buffet I start at bacon and thats where I get my moneys back. I figure bacon at a regular resturant is $2 for 2 slices and a buffet is about $10, so a plate of bacon should be about $40, thats a $30 profit right there



good for the economy also, it helps employs nurses, doctors and long term care staff after your stroke/heart attack....not to mention the pharmaceutical companies developing treatments lolz

you really eat bacon like that?


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 9, 2014)

cube789 said:


> red, you are better than kiddie jokes
> thats azzas thing .. I really hope you don't flash us your anus next
> well part of me hopes you do



what have you got against my anus? IT WAS A FUCKING JOKE WHEN I DID IT, but hey you looked, downloaded the pics and rubbed one out to my shit chute


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2014)

it was disgusting....can you imagine how your kid felt....you didn't even care...because you are a moron


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Bacon is the greatest food ever invented! when I go to the breakfast buffet I start at bacon and thats where I get my moneys back. I figure bacon at a regular resturant is $2 for 2 slices and a buffet is about $10, so a plate of bacon should be about $40, thats a $30 profit right there



Anti-Semite at werk....... But I digress.... The trick is to ensure the stack of rashers is greater than, or equal to the thickness of the two slices of toast bread.



....


----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 10, 2014)

Griffith said:


> good for the economy also, it helps employs nurses, doctors and long term care staff after your stroke/heart attack....not to mention the pharmaceutical companies developing treatments lolz
> 
> you really eat bacon like that?


I actually love bacon, when I was a kid I used to run around the house with a slice in each hand. when I was in Hawaii over xmas a couple of local guys I was working with said I eat like a local and they couldnt believe how much Kalua pork devoured, which is now my second favorite food after bacon


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> what have you got against my anus? IT WAS A FUCKING JOKE WHEN I DID IT, but hey you looked, downloaded the pics and rubbed one out to my shit chute



my son was 18 anyway, and no he didn&#146;t care cause he knew it was a joke which it was, and no one asked you to look over a dozen times, i can imagine your wives tongue in there you fat cunt


----------

